# LED's for structures



## yankeejwb (Nov 30, 2021)

I was looking at Woodland Scenics LED's and whew, they're pricey. Anyone know of a cheaper source? I really like the setup WS has with their hubs and power source, but it's an awfully big investment just to light a building or two. What's a more economical way to get the same control and ease of set up?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I use these, there are dozens of similar options on Amazon or eBay. Get a15v power supply and wire in a toggle switches for it (mine has the little led indicator light) and a few distribution blocks along a bus line and your set. 


PCB005 1X Power Distribution Board 3 Inputs 2 x 10 Outputs for DC AC Voltage Amazon.com: PCB005 1X Power Distribution Board 3 Inputs 2 x 10 Outputs for DC AC Voltage : Electronics

Evemodel DD00W 20pcs Pre Wired Bright White SMD 3528 Led Lamp Light Set 12V ~ 18V New https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BCBLFDM/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_C6E4JSZZM6ZKT905TPKD

DaierTek Round Rocker Switch Shell 12V Lighted 3 Pin with Blue LED 12 Volt DC Rocker Toggle Switch for Automotive Car Truck ON Off 20A SPST Amazon.com


Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The easiest and likely less costly structure
lighting is to use the LED strips sold on reels.
They have 3 LED sections, which can be cut
off. Each section can be powered b\y 12 V DC
source. (use an old DC power pack or used
wall wart with the 12 V DC output) 
The strips have self adhesive
backing. No need for expensive 'distribution'
panels and the like. You would want the
'warm white' version. It gives the effect of
florescent lighting.

Be sure to black out all of the walls and ceiling.
For an interesting effect, black out some
windows.

Here is one source: There are others



LED Strip (12V) with IP65 Waterproof Rating


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Use data addressable LED's. You put 5v power and ground to each LED then daisy chain the data in and data out. connect the ground and the first data in line to the Arduino of you choice. you can then vary the brightness and color of each individual LED and have several canned modes all programmed to your heart's content! If you only have room for a normal looking single LED try these at https://www.pololu.com/product/2535 which are 5mm addressable LED's 10 for $5. Then you don't have to worry about the color of the LED! Its all colors. You can even have a single (or more) LED in the string act as a welding or grinding sim. Note that no resistors are needed and you use a 5v power supply.


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

DonR said:


> The easiest and likely less costly structure
> lighting is to use the LED strips sold on reels.
> They have 3 LED sections, which can be cut
> off. Each section can be powered b\y 12 V DC
> ...


Hi DonR, and apologies to OP for diverging the thread, but I think it may be relevant. I am not an electronics whiz, but a fair amateur at wiring et al, so here is my question. I have bought a few of those reel type LED strips for RR and for other uses. How does one hook up the wiring to the cut pieces? Might you have pictures or a link to a 'how-to' vid? I would like to use these but am not sure how to hook up the +/- wires. Feel free to start a new thread, if that would be best. 

Thanks again! DonR - a true shining star on this forum!! 

Steve J


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Awww Steve...I'm just another old guy who
likes to play with trains...but thank you.

The strip LEDs have marked 3 LED sections.
Each uses 12 v DC. Simply cut off as many
sections as you need. 
You'll see two metal 'pads' on the end of each section.
This is where you solder on your 12 Volt DC
power leads. The sections are parallel wired,
so if you want to use 6 LEDs in a building you
would cut off 2 sections as one. The 12 v 
feed would be passed from the first to the
2nd section...observe polarity.

Don


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

No need for resistors? Scrape those pads? I may go play . . . Thanks DOn!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope, Steve,

...no resistors needed for the strip LEDs. Just observe
polarity when you connect your 12 V DC to the two
end tabs. 

Don


----------



## yankeejwb (Nov 30, 2021)

vette-kid said:


> I use these, there are dozens of similar options on Amazon or eBay. Get a15v power supply and wire in a toggle switches for it (mine has the little led indicator light) and a few distribution blocks along a bus line and your set.


Will using a 15v supply with a 12v switch cause issues?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

yankeejwb said:


> Will using a 15v supply with a 12v switch cause issues?


No, they work just fine

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

